# [SOLVED] Outlook 2007 Not Connecting to Exchange Server



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a Windows XP x64 machine running office 2007. I'm trying to get a user's email set up in outlook 2007 but it won't connect to the Exchange server. The computer is joined to the domain. The server is running Exchange 2007. When I type in the name of the server and the user's name and click on "Check Name" it says "The name cannot be resolved. The connection to Microsoft Exchange is unavailable. Outlook must be online or connected to complete this action." I can ping the server and remote into it. Everyone else can connect their outlook to the exchange server. There is no firewall on the machine that would be blocking this application. I have no idea why it won't resolve the name. Any ideas?

Andrew


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2007 Not Connecting to Exchange Server*

You should use the IP number of the server, not the name, to set up this.
Afterwards it will resolve to the name.


----------



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2007 Not Connecting to Exchange Server*

Thanks for your reply. I tried using the IP address and I came up with the same error. Any other suggestions?

Andrew

Upon further investigation the computer will, during the setup of the account, will establish a network connection successfully, then search for the users settings on the server successfully, but it errors out when it tries to "log on to server." I am using the correct password as it let me log onto his account on the computer itself.


----------



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2007 Not Connecting to Exchange Server*

Ok this is very strange. Out of curiosity, I entered the IP address of our domain controller/active directory server (this server is also running our DNS service) and hit check names. Outlook then recognized not only the name but directed the Server entry part to the exchange server. I'm not sure why this worked and I haven't had to do this with any of our other 60+ users but it worked. Anyone have any idea why? Possibly because this server is running the DNS service?

Andrew


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like you haven't set the adjusted the settings of the new computer to have the IP address of your DNS server as the DNS server on the client machine. In other words if you look at your TCP/IP settings on your windows xp machine (you can verify with ipconfig /all from the command line) you should have the IP address of your domain controller as the DNS server address. If it shows something else then that's your issue.


----------



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

I checked the DNS settings under ipconfig and it is set to the correct server ip address. I didn't think this would be an issue being that the TCP/IP settings are set to obtain automatically.

Andrew


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

It depends on where the IP address information is coming from. If you have DHCP coming from your router and not your server, then the router will usually (unless changed manually in the router config) issue the IP address of the router OR your ISP DNS servers. Things that resolve internally, such as your internal domain name, will not be handled correctly by your router or ISP DNS servers, which is why it need to be adjusted to point to your server's IP address (obviously it's the server that is running DNS for your domain). If it's still unable to resolve the name of your exchange server, then you need to check the servers event logs and verify that you're not getting errors in the DNS log.


----------



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

The same server that runs active directory and DNS is also running our DHCP service to . Oh well. It resolved finally so I'm not too concerned at the moment. I will be checking the event log to see if there are any errors when I get the chance though. Thanks for the help guys.

Andrew


----------

